# [gelöst] kde 4.6.2 Geräteüberwachung Laufwerke einbinden

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich ein neues /home-Verzeichnis angelegt. Wenn ich jetzt externe Festplatten (alle mit ntfs - ich nutzte dafür ntfs-3g) anschließe bietet mir die Geräteüberwachung an die Laufwerke mit Dolphin zu öffnen. Das klappt nicht. (Mitmeinem alten /home/.kde4 hat das funktioniert).

Einstelung der Geräteüberwachung:

Wird automatisch eingebunden ---> Automatisches Einbinden von Wechselmedien aktivieren x

                                             ---> Wechselmedien beim Anschluss automatisch einbinden x

                                                                  ---> Vorrangige Geräte-Behandlung dort habe ich bei den gelisteten, schon einmal (per root über konsole mittels temporär in der /etc/fstab erstellten mountpunkt) eingebundenen Geräten einen Haken bei "Automatisches Einbinden beim Anschluss des Gerätes" gemacht.

Unter Geräte Aktionen steht u.a. "Mit Dateimanager öffnen "Speichermedium, Speicherzugriff, Speicherlaufwrk ---> kioclient exec %25f.

Wenn ich im Dolphin das in der Seitenleiste angezeigt Gerät öffnen will:

UD Requested filesystem is neither well-known nor in /proc/filesystems nor in /etc/filesystemsLast edited by flammenflitzer on Sun May 01, 2011 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Hhm, in einem der in den letzten Tagen geänderten ebuilds - so glaube ich mich zu erinnern - wurde "ntfs-3g" als "Bekanntes Dateisystem" hinzugefügt - im Moment weiß ich aber nicht mehr, welches ebuild betroffen war ...  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by toralf on Sun May 01, 2011 8:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Mach mal ein system-update, es gibt für udisks einen Patch, der das Problem behebt.

 */usr/portage/sys-fs/udisks/ChangeLog wrote:*   

> *udisks-1.0.2-r2 (27 Apr 2011)
> 
>   27 Apr 2011; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> +udisks-1.0.2-r2.ebuild,
> 
>   +files/udisks-1.0.2-ntfs-3g.patch:
> ...

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe udisks-1.0.2-r2 installiert. (Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das jetzt mit ntfs zusammenhängt. Alle USB - Sticks sind außer Haus und eine Festplatte will ich jetzt nicht extra platt machen.)

```

emerge -C sys-fs/udisks

emerge udisks
```

```
* Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r1:

 *   CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:         is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cat .config | grep CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND
```

----------

## toralf

Hhm, ich bevorzuge ja 

```
zgrep CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND /proc/config
```

, dann weiß ich bei mehreren Kernels sofort, ob auch der aktuell laufende das Feature gesetzt hat.

----------

## flammenflitzer

M-E brauche ich das nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe udisks-1.0.2-r2 installiert.

 

Sorry, aber dein portage ist anderer Meinung...;)   *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r1: 

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich mich vertan. udisks-1.0.2-r2 war katastrophal. da fehlten sogar meine standardmäßig eingebundenen ext4 partitionen.  emerge =sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2 hat das Problem behoben.

----------

## firefly

dann füge doch einfach ntfs-3g in die /etc/filesystems hinzu

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

ist doch immer wieder faszinierend wie wenig im eigenen Forum recherchiert wird, oder wie wenig zielführend die Suche ist (oder woran lag's?).

Guckt mal hier, worfür macht man sich denn die Arbeit   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-875603.html

Leider war ich die letzten Tage sehr mit meinem Gentoo-Vortrag beschäftigt, den ich in meiner LUG gehalten habe, und daher wenig im Forum unterwegs, 

sonst hätte ich ja früher schon mal eine Hinweis gegeben....

Gruß, Andy.

----------

